# IT Job Potential



## philAmit (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi all,

I am planning to move to New Zealand. I am a software engineer working on Mobile Application Development. What is the job scene in Canada? Are there enough jobs/salaries?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Perhaps you should make up your mind as to _which_ country that you _sincerely_ wish to move to...

3 weeks ago, you were wanting to settle in Australia. 

13 minutes before you started this thread, you were wanting to settle in Canada.

Which country do you really want to go to?


----------



## philAmit (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks for reply Moderator. I am looking different places where I can move. While I know pretty much about Australia due to contacts there, my efforts to move there hit a roadblock which seems difficult to clear. I have less marks in PTE in speaking section (got 54 against minimum 65) and due to lisping issue I am hugely worried if I can improve my score. 

To start preparation for any other place, I wanted to understand job market there. This is the best forum I know I can get info about that.

Hope my efforts are not misconstrued as spamming. 

Thanks.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You might want to re-read the first post of this thread... the glaring error would tend to make people think that you're not serious about moving out to New Zealand live and work.

While I'll overlook it as spamming this time, it doesn't necessarily give a good first impression.


----------

